# has anyone else taken fluxotine?



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

Has anyone else taken fluxotine an did it make them feel tired all the time an a bit confused? Did anyone find that it made them feel better? How long did it take to feel better an what ones do u take? I'm on 20mg a day







x


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

smiley x said:


> Has anyone else taken fluxotine an did it make them feel tired all the time an a bit confused? Did anyone find that it made them feel better? How long did it take to feel better an what ones do u take? I'm on 20mg a day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was on Fluoxetine for quite a while, it made me feel extremely better because I was really depressed back then, but I'd get side effects like those, feeling tired, a few mood swings and stuff


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

I just feel spaced out, dizzy, confused, tired, anxious, like snapping at people, since I started taking these tablets all I do is sleep all the time lol, I'm sure i'll feel better soon though x


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

smiley x said:


> I just feel spaced out, dizzy, confused, tired, anxious, like snapping at people, since I started taking these tablets all I do is sleep all the time lol, I'm sure i'll feel better soon though x


Well I feel spaced out, dizzy, confused, tired and anxious whenever I'm not on medication, which would be now and the last few months, and yeah I remember when I was on medication I felt sleepy all the time ^^


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

yeah I probably would feel like that anyway too, i do feel sleepy all the time, i dont really remember what i was like before being on medication but i do remember falling asleep a lot so i reckon i would feel tired without them too lol, i guess thats just me







x


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

smiley x said:


> yeah I probably would feel like that anyway too, i do feel sleepy all the time, i dont really remember what i was like before being on medication but i do remember falling asleep a lot so i reckon i would feel tired without them too lol, i guess thats just me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There were a few times in my life where I just felt so damn tired all the time, even when not on medication, I guess anxiety was the culprit, a tired mind affects us more than we could possibly imagine, but when on medication sleepiness is guaranteed xP


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah they do make me sooo tired! I'm feeling nervous an on edge an stuff again tho which i didn't feel when i was taking my other tablets but they were stronger so maybe i need a stronger dose







i am supposed to go back to the doctors but i haven't made an appointment yet so will ask him







i do hate feeling tired all the time







but I'm used to that, even as a little girl i used to sleep a lot lol, some people just need more sleep I guess! X


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

smiley x said:


> Yeah they do make me sooo tired! I'm feeling nervous an on edge an stuff again tho which i didn't feel when i was taking my other tablets but they were stronger so maybe i need a stronger dose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep feeling sleepy all the time used to annoy the crap out of me! It's horrible


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah it is horrible, i think i get tired all the time coz i have ocd too which i hate







i literally have to do things 100s of times, i dont think theres even one thing that i do normally from the moment i wake up anymore lol, i guess thats why i like sleeping coz its the only time I'm actually free from it an feel safe an i like that







x


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

smiley x said:


> Yeah it is horrible, i think i get tired all the time coz i have ocd too which i hate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sorry to hear







I remember that when I was younger I'd do pretty scary stuff, the most common/famous was checking my pockets before leaving the house, I'm not kidding I'd stay in front of my door for like 5 minutes checking my pockets to see if I had forgotten something, the symptoms went away with time and I'm glad they did, I don't understand though my anxiety is still here, yet the OCD symptoms just disappeared as if they were nothing


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

Aww I'm glad yours went away







I dont think mine will coz ive had it for so long an its just got worse an worse







at first i thought i was just being careful, like checking things were off more times than most people an stuff, but now i do things that dont make any sense at all lol an i cant really stop it when i start, its like someone else is making me do it or something, i kind of accept that this is just something i have though an sometimes i can laugh about all the crazy things i do, sometimes it upsets me but i just get on with it x


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

smiley x said:


> Aww I'm glad yours went away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well atleast you can still laugh at some things you do


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

Lol yeah u have to dont u x


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I guess xP


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

nodice said:


> I have been on it for depression since the early 90s after it first came out. It worked like a miracle for that - for a while. Present day, current pdoc has told me that it can "smear out" your neurochemistry over time. Currently at 10 mg fluoxetine, 450 mg Lithium, 1-2 mg Klonopin and waiting to see if am candidate for TMS; hopefully it will help with depression aspect and maybe "zap" some neurons back into reality. And hopefully dump the fluoxetine.


Yeah its not magic nothing is but I'm doing the best I can an fluoxetine helps a lot







it would be so cool if someone invented a magic pill to take away all our problems though lol, what is TMS? X


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

x Sleepy x said:


> Yeah its not magic nothing is but I'm doing the best I can an fluoxetine helps a lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been on it for years, only SSRI that actually helped my depression. I think those spaced out feeling/tired/anxiousness aren't related to that, probably more so the dp. I just upped my dose for the first time, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Been on it for years, only SSRI that actually helped my depression. I think those spaced out feeling/tired/anxiousness aren't related to that, probably more so the dp. I just upped my dose for the first time, I'll let you know how it goes.


Yeah you're probably right actually, good luck







how much are you going up to? I was thinking about doing that but I think I'm alright now, I can manage lol x


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

nodice said:


> TMS - Transcranial Magnetic Stimulation. I am seeing a pdoc associated with a hospital facility that has the set-up. Here is some general info on YouTube If you look at the clinical trials they are now testing it on - seeing if it works from about everything from quitting smoking, PTSD, bipolar to dp. Here is a link to "Repetitive Transcranial Magnetic Stimulation Improves Depersonalization: A Case Report" (http://www.primarypsychiatry.com/aspx/articledetail.aspx?articleid=2760).


Thanks I will look at that later








good luck! Hope it works for you x


----------

